
Has this scientist finally found the fountain of youth? - bastian
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614074/scientist-fountain-of-youth-epigenome/
======
blacksqr
"So potent was the rejuvenating treatment used on the mice that they either
died after three or four days from cell malfunction or developed tumors that
killed them later."

So yeah, pluses and minuses.

